# new in Indiana



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Rdwlf61. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## hoosiershooter (Mar 16, 2008)

I just sent you a pm . 

Retired regionite


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Glad you joined, don't forget to check out the women's forum...and to check out the search option for any questions you may have. Happy Shooting :archer:


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to AT from a fellow Indiana'er


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

:welcome: to AT
Best regards from Germany


Cs


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome to a fellow Hoosier(ette!)


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

glad to see another hooiser


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, Indy!*

Welcome to the group! Learning (sometimes the hard way) is part of the experience. Bowhunting is the best!

(Just remember: deer hunting is hard!)

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

See you around!

-- Jack


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome from New Orleans Louisiana. Great site here.


----------

